# Can head cones be dangerous? (Please answer asap)



## x0emiroxy0x

Rocky won't leave his butt alone, even after a steroid shot, antibiotics, and golds powder. (He gets hot spots in summer)

I bought a cone, but I'm wondering if it is completely safe to leave on him in his kennel when I leave for a few hours??

Never can be too safe...


----------



## x0emiroxy0x

PS: After running into the wall twice, Rocky refuses to move unless I hold his collar and lead him....it is REALLY funny.


----------



## vomlittlehaus

Do you have an ex-pen you can put up...would have more room to turn around with the e-collar on?


----------



## mebully21

head cones can be very dangerous -i have been knocked over a few times with my dog wearning his cone and hitting the back of my knees and me falling..... i think you have to be more careful with the dog taking you out then anything lol.. 

ok seriously, keep the dog away from stairs with a cone on... other wise, they can stay in their kennel/crate/xpen with the cone on to keep them from irritating their wound


----------



## x0emiroxy0x

Thanks guys! Yeah, I don't have to worry about him hitting me because he literally won't move for anything unless I grab his collar and guide him....I am about to leave for a school final and it will take about 2 hours and was worried about leaving it on him in his crate.


----------



## Courtney

Did the vet absolutely rule out impacted anal glands?


----------



## Courtney

If a cone must be worn maybe this one is a better, more comfortable?

Elizabethan Pro Collar

Elizabethan Pro Collar for Dogs: ProCollar Protective Collar at Drs. Foster & Smith


----------



## JakodaCD OA

have you tried vetericyn for his hot spots?? works GREAT


----------



## x0emiroxy0x

I guess I should specify---it isn't his actual butt, but the fur above his tail and on the end of his back, same hot spot area as last year. So no anal glands!

Jakoda---what is vetericyn and is it obtainable without a vet prescription  Thanks!


----------



## JakodaCD OA

it's a gel/spray you can get it at petsmart/any pet/feed store. A little pricey, but works for anything, staph/bacteria/fungus/ anything, it's ok if the dog 'ingests' it.. The rep that sold me on it actually used it herself for a sore throat 

Try it, it definately works, if you get it, store it in the frig, lasts forever in the refrig, but only a year or two of shelf life if not.. I lather it on, a few times a day when Jag gets his fungus sores


----------



## RebelGSD

I got serious bruises and scratches from one of mine bumping into me. A lab foster figured out how to knock nit against a wall and shatter it in 10 minutes. After two ruined collars I gave up.


----------



## qbchottu

There is significantly more risk to you than to the dog! Whiskey wore one for a week when he had a peri-anal infection and would not stop licking his bum. He got savvy enough to where he only licked when I was gone so whenever I left, he got the cone. He got used to it and I was sure to carefully approach him so he wouldn't spear me with his cone


----------



## *Lisa*

Jazmyn's cone has been more dangerous to us!! Safer for them to wear the cone than do anymore damage to the problem area.

She doesn't watch where she is going and constantly runs into the back of our knees lol. It also has been so nice to our walls, a few scratches & dings have appeared. The cone also isn't faring well, it has the white dents from the pressure of smacking into things LOL!


----------



## x0emiroxy0x

Ya'll were right! The cone doesn't bother him at all....but my legs are covered in scratches, my face gets hit by the cone every morning when he jumps on the bed to lick me good morning, and my NEWLY painted walls will have to be retouched....I swear he purposely runs into the wall then looks at me to say "SEE! You need to take this off or I'm going to mess crap up!"


----------



## Olivers mama

Those e-collar things from Foster are a joke - dogs can still get around it to chew because the sides are so short. And, once you're done with them, they get thrown into the closet with the other 100 useless things!

After using the regular plastic e-collar, tho - there are a few more uses...I use them around house plants to keep the dog AND the cats from digging in the soil.


----------

